# Cycle



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
Our 17 months old bitch still did not go into her cycle.

Is it normal ?
Should we worry?

Thanks!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We have our first ever female who is currently 14 months. Our breeder said the dam went into heat the first time at 18 months and that the pups typically follow suit, so we will keep a watch out around that time. Have you contacted your breeder?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You are blessed if the girls make these dates and months

and you stack bleeding mates/other girls like humans nature can press these cycle from 6 months on.

My daughter at a BBQ many folks Dad We need to talk

just age 10 her cycle has started : :'( :-[


I freaked and ran to the mercy pharmacy

hiding poorly I need box sets of pads and barb wire panties in box sets 

all steaks were burned trust me ;D



Or add a real stud ;D

them girls are gifting gifts to them 

protect your young girls there bones muscles and joints and sizes are not ready 

Rudy has been pressing Willow age 4 months on now pressing 5 months plus

there Horn dog dance is getting closer as well as risks for her


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our female is 16 months and still no sign if heat. I consider it a blessing to not have dealt with it yet!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Any updates yyy or flgatorgirl? Penny is now 18 months and still no heat. Our vet thinks this is very unusual. Have your vets said anything? Penny's mom was 11 months so we are way passed that.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing here. Ellie is 16 months old in a few weeks. I am hoping she will hold out until after the first of the year. We have a trip to our cabin in November to decorate and then for two weeks at Christmas. Since I have never gone through it before, I would prefer to deal with it at home in a more controlled environment and not in a more rural area likely to have loose intact male dogs. 

My dad's girlfriend pointed out that Ellie looked swollen a few weeks ago, but either it has gone down or I have gotten used to it. Have been watching for discharge, but nothing so far. 

Our vet, trainer and assorted other "dog" people have thought it strange also when I tell them the dam went into heat at 18 months and that is when we were told to expect it for Ellie. The breeder said a lot of her girls are very late coming into heat, nothing to worry about.


----------

